# Wildcamping



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

What is the situation with wildcamping in Poland. Also, I have seen one reference to an Aire/Motorhome parking, but presume that this is very much an exception? 

Any info would be welcome, thanks


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Maybe I am the most qualified to answer, being the only MHF Member living in Poland (as far as I know)

It is very easy to wild camp in Poland. There are lots of nice spots near lakes, in forests etc. There are no height barriers and no 'No Overnight Parking' notice

Part of the reason is there are few MHs in Poland so there is no problem and I have only seen one group of about six 'Roma''

I was not aware of any Aires - what info do you have? There are a few campsites, but very seasonal I think.

Having said there are few MHs, I was surprised when I needed a water pump, having failed to get it in Kent, that there is a dealer with good stock of spares 1 km away here in Katowice.

Slovakia is also easy for wild-camping - we go frequently as we are close to the border.

Diesel here at the moment is about 1.10 pounds/lt (off M/way) so arrive with near empty tank.

Any other info just ask/PM

Geoff


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi nicholsong, Thanks for what you have said, we have been looking at the map and are considering Poland as one of our counterys for 2013. One question we are asking ourselves is saftey Please do not take this the wrong way but this year we were broken into and robbed and with the unimployment rate going up in europe it has made us a bit apremensive, so what i am asking from you as a person living there has the crime rate gone up and is it safe to wild camp. Or do you think it would be better to just use camp sites, and what is the rough cost to using them. We will be leaving England at the end of March do the camp sites open then or is to early. Thanking you in advance for your help


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

damar 

Sorry to hear about being broken into. Where did that happen?

Here in Poland we have never been concerned about safety - most of the wild-camping spots are well away from habitation, so nobody would know you are there. 

There are very few illegal immigrants here.
Unemployment is mostly people who do not want to work or are working black but almost nobody living rough.

Re campsites, I have never used one so you will have to do your own research. We always wild-camp.

As I posted earlier, wild-camping in Poland is easy and in my opinion safe.

Geoff


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Nicholsong, we are also considering travelling through to get to Alytus in Lithuania. My wifes family originated there and our intention is to travel late May to get decent weather and also when we understood most of the campsites will be open. Not knowing the country, and obviously not speaking the language we had not realised wild camping was possible.

Thank you for reply to this thread, and any other information you think relevant would be much appreciated.

Regards, Gary.
Ps, sorry for hijacking this thread, but it seemed too good an opportunity to miss!


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi nicholsong. Thanks for the info i think we will come over have been on several sites and it seems a lovely place to visit. We were robbed in the south of france A place called Sete, It was 4.30 in the afternoon just went to get some bread they forced the toilet window and put a kid in to open the doors, they must have been watching so the vans next to us were out so no one heard the alarms, lost computer and lots of stuff. nothing we can do about it just wrong place wrong time


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Damar

About break-in I think the South coast of Europe is more dangerous because of illegal immigration.

Poland is definitely Northern Europe and very few dark-skinned people here - not that I notice any prejudice, they are just not here.

Gary

No apology needed as you are now considering wild camping.

I do not know the North of Poland, but from what my girlfriend tells me you should find some places by the sea to wild-camp, which might be more scenic than sites.

FOR ALL

If you are over 3.5t, on certain roads you need a 'box' in the windscreen which you load with credit and which deducts per kilometre. I have never bothered - so far I have just avoided those roads.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> damar
> Here in Poland
> There are very few illegal immigrants here
> Geoff


Because, they are all here!

Sorry Nicholsong, but when I read the above, I just burst out laughing, and I am not taking the pee wee, I had a bl**dy good laugh.
Thanks and apologies for going off thread  
Seasons Greetings to you in Poland.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We have been to Poland for the last two years, staying on campsites all on spec, never had a problem anywhere, we would definitely recommend it. Very cheap outside of the cities, we particularly enjoyed Zakopane. Chasper.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Have been to Poland twice and found it to be a very easy and friendly place to visit. Our second trip took us through Latvia,Lithuania and up to Tallin. The ony really busy taffic, from memory, was Riga and Vilnius.Gdansk was very interesting, as was the small town of Klaipeda. Krakow, the nearby Salt Mines and the mind numbing visit to Auschwitz-Birkenau. Like Chasper states, we also enjoyed Zakopane. On the security question, the only serious warning we got was from a fellow from Vilnius,then living in the UK, about the high crime rate there. Whilst visiting Vilnius,whch is again a very interesting place, we camped on the city campsite which is sitauated next the a stadium and has good security. One of the "guards" even gave us a lift in his car to the city centre. Glad to say we had no problems. I agree with Nicholsong in that Poland, I think,is as safe a place to visit as anywhere,probably tops. Northern Europe and Morocco are the places we feel safest in. To end I should say that we never wild camped in any of these countries,not due to security fears,but to be near the cities and major places of interest to us. We have w/camped in Scandinavia with no problems, and of course France when we could"nt find an aire or c/site. Hoping to returnto Poland again soon. Seasons greetings to everyone on this supa dupa site, and safe travels to us all.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

I guess there will be a fair number of MHs heading into Poland this year as the FICC rally is being held there 6th-14th of August at Slawa by the lake.
Judging by the rally in Holland this year it should be a good turn out and a good do. No doubt travelling that distance, visitors will be extending their break in the area.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their very helpful comments, and especially Nicholsong for his expert 'local knowledge', which is supported by others who have visited. It all looks very positive, and I have now added some extra places to our potential itinerary!

What excellent, helpful people on this site - again


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I was not aware of any Aires - what info do you have? There are a few campsites, but very seasonal I think.


Not really an aire, but maybe a 'private aire' [similar to those you see documented in books for Netherlands, Denmark etc.

I was intrigued that even one person would be providing a FREE parking place for motorhomes, and with water and electric available for a modest fee. I wondered, if there is one, maybe there are enough motorhomes for there to be others? Probably not - it seems!!


----------

